# PC online zusammenstellen



## RedZack (30. Oktober 2002)

mahlzeit zusammen!

es ist langsam mal wieder an der zeit mir 'nen neuen pc zuzulegen. aufrüsten bin ich leid  faul wie ich geworden bin würde ich mir das ding gerne online zusammenstellen und liefern lassen. ich hab mich auch schon ein bisschen bei http://www.dell.de umgeschaut, aber die sind ja schweine teuer. kennt ihr zuverlässige alternativen zu dell? ...bitte nicht mit conrad elektronik anfangen  

patrick


----------



## sam (30. Oktober 2002)

http://www.alternate.de hat einen pc-builder...
http://www.serhend.de nicht, aber die sind dafür günstig


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (2. November 2002)

Für den PC Builder würde ich auch 
Alternate emfpehlen.
Als alternative gibt es noch Atelco
Für einzelne Teile würde ich Cyberport empfehlen, obwohl ich dort noch nichts bestellt habe scheint mir das ein guter Anbieter zu sein.

Bei Alternate sind recht hohe Lieferzeiten zu erwarten (wenn du den PC Weihnachten haben möchtest solltest du ihn ca. Mitte November bestellen).

Ich weiß nicht genau wie lange die Lieferzeiten im Schnitt sind, jedenfalls habe ich auf meine Grafikkarte 2-4 Wochen warten müssen.

Atelco hätte den Vorteil, dass du dir die Teile selbst abholen kannst - Die Sache mit dem PC Builder geht aber scheinbar nur online.

Ich für meinen Teil rüste immernoch lieber auf als ein komplett neues System zu kaufen, da ich so wenigstens etwas zum Basteln habe und auch sehe wieviel Performance der PC durch die einzelnen Bauteile gewinnt.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. November 2002)

Würde auch sagen Atelco oder du läßt Dir das von einer proffesonellen Firma machen *Schleichwerbung für sich macht*, wird zwar immer etwas teurer, aber der Service, Support, etc. stimmt.

oder

stell Dir den PC aus Einzelteilen verschiedener Händler selber zusammen, da läßt sich so der eine oder andere Euro bei einsparen....
(Achtung Portokosten nicht vergessen !!!!)


Und, mein persönlicher Tip:  *Hands up - von Dell !*


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (3. November 2002)

Sehe ich auch so. Der Fachhändler hat meistens die beste Beratung, wobei es dabei natürlich auch wieder Differenzen gibt.
Meiner Meinung nach ist Alternate auch nicht wirklich das gelbe vom Ei, da sie leider nur IBM und Samsung Platten vertreiben (laut meinem favorisierten EDV Händler wird jede 2. IBM 7200er Platte im Schnitt nach 3 Monaten zurückgegeben -> Die neuen Modelle sind in Punkto Robustheit nicht gerade der Renner)
Ich würde an deiner Stelle zu einer  Maxtor/Western Digital Platte greifen, da diese die beste Haltbarkeit aufweisen sollen, was ich von meiner alten 8,4 GB Maxtor Platte her bestätigen kann.
Momentan habe ich wieder eine Maxtor Platte im Rechner (5200 UPM/80GB).
Am besten ist immmernoch die Angebote zu vergleichen, Tests zu lesen und aus den Einzelteilen den Wunsch PC selbst zusammenbauen.
Ein Blick auf Bewertungsseiten wie ciao.com wäre auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Psyclic (3. November 2002)

http://www.mindfactory.de


----------



## demonfactory (2. Oktober 2003)

http://www.e-bug.de
für einzelteile sind die auch recht günstig und liefern flott!


----------



## Erpel (3. Oktober 2003)

Erfahrungsberichte:
Atelco: Klasse PC (Leider auch nur Samsung und IBM HD's) Lieferzeit gut, Ziemlich kulant.
Mindfactory: Flotter versand, mehr weiß ich noch nicht, außer das die Festplatte noch läuft.


----------



## Johannes Postler (3. Oktober 2003)

Für Firmenkunden habe ich mit IPC Archtec sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Weiss allerdings nicht, ob du Firmenkunde bist und wie die Lieferbedingungen nach Deutschland sind.


----------



## knulp (3. Oktober 2003)

dell.de liefert superschnell, deswegen machen die auch so viel Gewinn (je kürzer die Lagerzeit, desto weniger Ware mit wert liegt nutzlos herum), hab ich mal in einem Aktientipp gelesen


----------



## Caliterra (8. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit KM Elektronik gemacht.
Die liefern schnell und der Service ist auch ok (das was ich mitbekommen habe).
KM bietet auch Komplettsysteme und ,ich weiss nicht genau, die bauen dir auch Dein System zusammen.

http://www.kmelektronik.de/root/index.html


----------



## Tim C. (8. Oktober 2003)

Wann hast du das letzte mal bei K&M bestellt ? Würde mich interessieren, da ich früher auch vernünftige Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht habe, aber letztens irgendwo im geizhals.at Forum glaube ich gelesen habe (in den Beiträgen so ab Juni/Juli 03), dass das extrem schlecht geworden sein soll, der Online Versand.


----------



## Caliterra (8. Oktober 2003)

Hmm... Gute Frage. Das war vor etwa 7-8 Monaten.
Davor war meine Einkaufsfequentierung (hmm.. geiles Wort) stärker.
Das würde ich aber garnicht gut finden wenn die ihren Service hängen lassen.


----------

